# Home Furance Cleaning-Best Home Furnace Brand



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Among all the existing home furnace brand, which do you think is the best? Why do you say so? 
BTW, I raise this question because a friend Kay wants to have a brand new home furnace and aside from considering the price she is also considering the best brand of home furnace. I already give her a suggestion to have a home furnace that is fitted to the size of her home to ensure the proper ventilation and circulation of airflow. I know all of you can help me and my friend to choose which is the best for her home. Thanks in advance

www.westcan4u.com


----------



## rosemarie (Dec 24, 2012)

In my opinion for a gas fired furnace there is no "best brand". The best furnace is the one properly sized for your house & installed by the best installer around. I've said this at least a thousand times & I'll say it again:
I'd rather have the "cheapest" equipment installed by the best installer than the "best" equipment installed poorly.


----------



## Residentialtech (Jul 30, 2012)

Have


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

No best brand. Its the install that counts, not brand.


----------



## jps519 (Feb 12, 2013)

rosemarie said:


> In my opinion for a gas fired furnace there is no "best brand". The best furnace is the one properly sized for your house & installed by the best installer around. I've said this at least a thousand times & I'll say it again:
> I'd rather have the "cheapest" equipment installed by the best installer than the "best" equipment installed poorly.



X2
I feel the same way. I get alot of service calls from other company poor installs.


----------

